# Marvin Dunlop Clock Watch ?



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi bought these last week on a bit of the spare of the moment thing really , I don't really know much about the marvin name obviously I know the Dunlop name , just wondering if any one had any info on these and if they have value , I just liked the look of them and thought I will buy them you know how you do lol

The smaller one reads marvin and the marvin emblem and mod depose , then marvin watch co Swiss on the chrome around it , it has a clear back and the workings it reads marvin watch co Swiss 17 jewels , and in working order

The larger one reads marvin Dunlop non magnetic , on the back has a solid back case with a picture and the name j b Dunlop trade mark in working order but missing the front glass ,


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Saw those on the bay I think


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep I wasn't looking for them but came across the offered the starting bid and won , I thought they would look quite good in cabinet ?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Think these were advertising items relating to the French Formula 1 motor racing going back to the 1950's and 1960's


----------

